# JSF-Navigationsregeln



## k4lle (14. Jul 2007)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich weiß einfach nicht woran es liegt. Ich habe mir sämtliche andere Beispiele angeguckt und bin der Meinung, dass es eigentlich klappen müßte... Vielleicht übersehe ich auch einfach etwas.... Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..

faces-config.xml sieht so aus..
...        <from-view-id>/*</from-view-id>
        <navigation-case>
            <from-outcome>gomaschinendaten</from-outcome>
            <to-view-id>/maschinendaten.jsp</to-view-id>
        </navigation-case>
        <navigation-case>
            <from-outcome>gowartungsplan</from-outcome>
            <to-view-id>/wartungsplan.jsp</to-view-id>
        </navigation-case>
        <navigation-case>
            <from-outcome>goreparaturauftrag</from-outcome>
            <to-view-id>/reparaturauftrag.jsp</to-view-id>
        </navigation-case>
        <navigation-case>
            <from-outcome>goreinigungsplan</from-outcome>
            <to-view-id>/reinigungsplan.jsp</to-view-id>
        </navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>	
...
In der navigation.jsp steht folgendes 

	<t:commandNavigation id="nav_1" value="Maschinendaten" action="gomaschinendaten"/>
	<t:commandNavigation id="nav_2" value="Wartungsplan" action="gowartungsplan"/>
	<t:commandNavigation id="nav_3" value="Reparaturauftrag" action="goreparaturauftrag"/>
	<t:commandNavigation id="nav_4" value="Reinigungsplan" action="goreinigungsplan" />

wenn der login erfolgreich war, sehe ich sofort die maschinendaten.jsp. dort befinden sich auf der linken seite eine kleine navigation von wo ich andere seiten aus aufrufen will....

wieso klappt das so nicht.... ???? 
die faces-config.xml müßte doch richtig sein...
könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## WeirdAl (14. Jul 2007)

Hi,
die Navigationsregeln sehen soweit ok aus. Ich kenne mich mit der t-Komponente nicht aus, aber generell könnte es sein das Du einfach die Action nicht auslöst, da Du zb. deine Actions nicht innerhalb einer Form hast.

Cu
Alex


----------



## k4lle (15. Jul 2007)

wäre ne möglichkeit, aber in diversen beispielen kommt die Navigation auch nicht innerhalb einer Form....

wenn noch jemand ne andere idee hat, dann bitte schreiben...

Danke


----------



## k4lle (16. Jul 2007)

WeirdAl du hattest tatsächlich recht. habe das ganze jetzt einfach mal in eine form gepackt und jetzt klappt es. die actions sind also an die form gebunden. das schließe ich zumindest daraus....

in einigen beispielen wurde das zwar ohne form gelöst, aber ich bin jetzt erstmal froh das es überhaupt funktioniert...

danke für deinen tipp


----------

